# i need a temporary fix



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

I discovered my oil pan was leaking is there something I can put on there to stop the leak till my new pan comes its just a tiny pin hole from rust and I have a tired jb weld but it doesn't seem to be working .
till my new pan comes I need my truck .

and is there anyway to get oil stains off the driveway.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

snowplowpro;1772117 said:


> I discovered my oil pan was leaking is there something I can put on there to stop the leak till my new pan comes its just a tiny pin hole from rust and I have a tired jb weld but it doesn't seem to be working .
> till my new pan comes I need my truck .
> 
> and is there anyway to get oil stains off the driveway.


Rtv, or drill it out and put a bolt through it sealed with a gasket maker like Rtv.

Dawn dish soap will remove the stains.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How bad a leak can it hang on with a piece of cardboard under it? Cat litter works.


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

Take a look at the metal roofing screws at Home Depot or Lowes...they have a sealing rubber washer behind a wide flange head. Goop it up with RTV and screw it into the metal oil pan. Once it dries and stops leaking clean it up really well and JB Weld the whole thing. Good Luck.


----------



## CreativeEarth (Feb 1, 2009)

I have bought 3 of these fiber glass kits from Damian. They work good if you prep right. I still have one on a truck. Its been on for over a year no leaks.

http://oilpanrepair.com/?gclid=CJW10O_-6bwCFeRi7AodN0QA2g

Damian Diesel Inc.
108 Bodwell Street Rear
Avon, MA 02322

Tel - 508-588-5970


----------



## CreativeEarth (Feb 1, 2009)

I think this is the two part epoxy he uses.

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/pages/cs/fueltanksealants/ps890.php


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

its not a major leak its like drip drip but enough to make the oil not stay in cause its on the bottom of the pan


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CreativeEarth;1772218 said:


> I have bought 3 of these fiber glass kits from Damian. They work good if you prep right. I still have one on a truck. Its been on for over a year no leaks.
> 
> http://oilpanrepair.com/?gclid=CJW10O_-6bwCFeRi7AodN0QA2g
> 
> ...


Something like this or a fuel tank repair kit with the fabric pieces.

We've extended the lives of a few oil pans doing this.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tide works great on cement. Zep orange degreaser does really well on regular cement but I don't know if you can use it on dyed concrete or pavers for that matter.


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

Someone else posted, JB Weld. I always have some handy for just such an emergency. The trouble with RTV is if there is any oil there before it sets...it won't seal. Many are not oil and gas resistant too. I had a fiberglass tank on one of my bikes and out riding it developed a crack. I ran into a parts store and got RTV and it just didn't seal. I forget what brand it was.

For the drive, I like Simple Green. Or anything with a decent amount of trisodium phosphate in it (TSP). You can buy it at Lowe's and mix it up yourself if you like, that way you can make it as strong as you like. It's in the paint department.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

I put jb weld on it and it still leaks but drip drip im ordering a new pan but I hope its not a pain in the a$$ job to do . I found one on a website called parts geek they seem to be the cheapest with free shipping.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

*i bought a new oil pan*

i bought a new oil pan instead of trying to fix the old one

when I put the new one on does it have to be bolted up in a certain direction or can I just bolt it up someone said it has to be bolted up in a pattern so I don't warp the pan .


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

Don't know your motor specs but in general terms I go roughly 50% torque starting middle alternating outward. Then 100% torque in the same pattern. For all the scare, as long as the surfaces are ulra clean with no left over gasket material and you use a good new gasket and sealer, you'll be fine. 

I use a fiber wheel to clean the block to avoid marring the surface and a good silicone gasket sealer. I primarily work on Audi's and don't even use a gasket. Never had a leak.

Don't skimp on cleaning!


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

its a 5.8 liter v8 im tempting to do this myself I seen a video on you tube but its not what I thought it would be


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't use a power wheel of any kind on the oil pan mating surface of the block. That's just asking for contaminants into the engine. Razor blade or scraper
Yes there is proper torque specs for it


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

ok I guess if I go to the auto parts store and get one of those Chilton or Haynes manuals it will have all glorius details on the specs and stuff probably right.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ha prob not. Those manuals are about usless. EBay the factory manual


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

ok ill check it out thank you


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

yea, chiltons and haines manuals are useless. 
they have very little information in them, and that is usually wrong too.


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

What specs do you want? I can pull OEM spec's and try to email them to you.

I use fiber wheels on blocks all the time. Plowing is my secondary job, I own my own shop as my primary. Unlike a wire wheel which will create dust with whatever you are trying to buff, fiber wheels won't do that as much. Audi calls for using a fiber wheel for exactly that purpose.










It'll get rid of old gasket material and any silicone sealer without damaging the surface like scraping will. If you're afraid of debris, take a shop rag with any kind of cleaner (carb clean, brake clean, whatever) and give it all a quick wipe when you're done.

It's not hard.

And while you're in there check your oil pickup screen for crap.


----------



## speedy1wrc (Feb 15, 2014)

What year and exact chassis?


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Just change the pan. I cut the crossmember out swapped the pan then had a welder burn it back together. Truck is still on the road with no issues


----------

